# Fuente variable 0-48 volts dc para motor alto emperaje



## javierrbo (Jul 28, 2008)

Necesito construir una fuente variable de 0 a 48 volts de corriente directa la cual se utilizara para poner en movimiento un motor grande de 1 hp de corriente directa de escobillas, este motor esta en un sistema en el que se le ajusta la velocidad (aveces lento avecess mas rapido)
lo he intentado con controles de voltaje que venden en tiendas donde venden cosas de automatizacion estos controles se conecta ala red electrica despues a un transformadorr de 48 volts, despues la salida del transformadorr a un puente rectificador y de ahi al motor, pero el voltaje de la red electrica varia mucho y por lo tando el voltaje al motor tambien variando asi su velocidad lo cual es un problema ya que este motor practicamente debe de funcionar siempre ala misma velocidad.

He buscado en internet de reguladores de voltaje y el mas potente que he encontrado es usando un lm338k pero esto no me funcionaria, ya que solo funciona de 0 a 32 volts con un maximo de 5 ampers, supuestamente se puede hacer que me entregue mas corriente uando un transistor de potencia, pero aun asi no me serviria ya que lo maximo que me entregaria serian 32 volts y yo necesito que me entre 48 volts.

Alguien me puede proporcinar ideas e información para este proyecto.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 28, 2008)

Antes que nada tu proyecto debe disponer de lazo de realimentacion, para esto debe medir la tension de salida, la etapa de potencia puede ser con triacs, tiristores o un convertidor dc dc conmutado. lo importante es que el control sea realimentado.


----------



## javierrbo (Jul 28, 2008)

no sabes si hay algo ya elebora como por ejemplo el C.I lm338k pero mas industria


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 28, 2008)

Lo que te comenta hazard_1998 es mas o menos lo siguiente:

Caso tiristores:
Un transformador reduce la tensión de linea de 220VCA a unos 35VCA, esta tensión se aplica a un puente rectificador con 2 diodos y 2 tiristores, actuando sobre el momento (Ángulo) de disparo de los tiristores regulas la tensión de salida del puente, con esta tensión variable regulas la velocidad de tu motor

Caso convertidor conmutado
Mismo transformador, pero con un puente de diodos comunes, de estos a unos capacitores de filtro, con esto consigues unos 50VCC
Mediante un MOSFET de potencia aplicas esa tensión al motor pero modulada por ancho de pulso (PWM), con esto consigues una tensión variable y una velocidad variable en tu motor

En ambos casos habrá que realimentar una señal de la velocidad para mantenerla estable


----------



## javierrbo (Jul 28, 2008)

con el caso de pwm pulsos con modulacion estor deacuerdo con lo que dice pero en este caso de pwm si la alimentacion varia de voltaje y mi pwm es el mismo por ejemplo 50 % arriba y 50% abajo la velocidad variara por lo tanto no me servira, por lo que pasa es que necesito es que en el motor se escoja una velocidad ya sea con un potenciometro u otra cosa y se mantega ahi se fijo el voltaje o que varie muy poco y como en la zona donde vivo varia mucho la alimentacion de lared electrica aveces hay 100 volts y aves hasta 127 volts es ahi el problema

lo de los tiristores no conosco su funcionamiento pero espero y me puedas responder si mantiene constante el voltaje que se le entraga al motor dc ,aunque la tension en la red electrica varie mucho


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 28, 2008)

Por eso la sugerencia de agregar un lazo de realimentación de velocidad.
Tu fijas una velocidad con (Por ejemplo) un potenciómetro, en caso de variar la tensión de alimentación o la carga del motor tendería a variar la velocidad, pero el lazo de realimentación se encarga de corregir esto y mantener la velocidad constante.

Respecto al regulador con tiristores: al adelantar o retrasar el disparo de los tiristores permites el paso de mayor o menor parte de la onda senoidal con esto consigues mayor o menor tensión sobre tu motor.

Busca información sobre el funcionamiento del dimmer


----------



## javierrbo (Ago 5, 2008)

gracias lo voy hacer y despues les comento

de todas manera si alguien quiere aportar algo se los agradecere


----------

